

Every Single Web Portfolio Ever - _oren
https://medium.com/@_oren/every-single-web-portfolio-site-ever-8fad53534d46

======
meesterdude
I think this is tasteless and unprofessional writing; anything that makes fun
of other people's efforts and presentations of themselves just feels very...
childish.

If this was an article on ideas for creating a better web portfolio, totally
different beast; that's an article that could be worth something. Something
that improves the readers perspective or abilities.

Pointing and laughing at people is not cool, writing it up as an article is
even worse.

~~~
bdcravens
I think there's value in saying: "no one cares about your site because it
doesn't stand out"

If Elon or Jobs are snide about the status quo, they're innovators who cut
through the crap. If it's someone criticizing my conforming uniqueness,
they're childish.

~~~
kup0
> "no one cares about your site because it doesn't stand out"

The problem is that's all he needed to say. I mean, I get it, the article is
an attempt at constructive criticism through a lens of humor, but for me the
humor falls flat.

Some of the criticism is valuable, just not presented in a way that makes the
targets of the criticism likely willing to listen (and, admittedly, maybe that
is not his goal...)

